# Help a NC40 sister out



## foxykita143 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey ladies! SO...heres the deal. My birthday is coming up very soon (Feb.4th!) and I plan on stocking up on MAC big time (if my logical side doesn't interfere too much haha). Anyway, I was just wondering what you ladies would suggest for me to purchase that would look good on me, since I cant possibly know all of the cute little combinations/looks myself lol. I have dark burgandy hair (dyed of course lol, it has a purple shine to it), NC40 skin, and brown/amber-ish eyes, I posted a pic below. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





**Edit** I realized I never said what kind of stuff I wanted to buy lol. I am interested in everything lol, but the main things I want are eye shadows, a MSF, hyper real foundation, and lipsticks!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm by no means an expert, but l think Angel lipstick would look very pretty on you.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooh yeah I just looked at it on the website, very pretty!


----------



## MAC Mel (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm also a NC40 girl and I love my Marvelous l/s with knight divine, brown script, mylar e/s


----------



## foxykita143 (Jan 28, 2009)

I love hearing about lipsticks that look good with our skin tone because I'm just now starting to wear lipstick on the regular lol. I was already planning on buying knight divine so thank you for the other complimenting shadows, I'm going to have to get those as well!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jan 28, 2009)

i'm nc37-40 and yes, knight divine. also i just got cherish l/s. perfect peachy nude.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi!

I'm NC40 and would recommend the following:  

Hyper real NC400

Eyeshadows:
Vanilla pigment
Violet pigment
Amber Lights
Da Bling
Parfait Amour
Silver Ring
Deep Truth
Humid
Ricepaper
Era
Twinks
All that Glitters

Lipsticks:
Cherish
Freckletone
Faux
Brave
Kinda Sexy
Syrup
Fabby
Pink Plaid
Lustering
Sweetie

NOT Angel - its too light


----------



## kyoto (Jan 28, 2009)

I would at least try Angel.  I'm NC50 and I wear it with lipglass, so at least give it a try in the store.


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 28, 2009)

my b-day it the 3rd. So happy early B-day. I would get  RIce paper is a good highlight, vanilla piggment, Humid, and gorgous gold. L/S Wise I like what a do! from the BBR collection.


----------



## anshu7 (Jan 28, 2009)

My bestfriend is NC40 and Sunbasque and Springsheen blushes look fab on her


----------



## foxykita143 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you guys so much! Yeah and the problem I'm having is that the store is kind of a pain in the ass to get to so I'm ordering this stuff online, thats why I need everyones help!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, and happy early birthday to you as well, Nursee!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey which MSF do you guys think would be better, So Ceylon or Petticoat?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

I use to be an NC40 NC42ish, I'm an NC35 now. But I just to wear Star Violet like all the time and it just made my eyes look amazing! So I'd suggest getting that. Humid which has already been mentioned would be nice also.

As for the MSF's, I haven't really seen them in real life. I finally logged onto the website and I can't tell the colors out too well. But from what I can see on there, I think if you are just using it on your cheeks instead of an all over glow I'd get So Ceylon, Petticoat would seem to be more of a highlight color. 

Hope this helps a bit!


----------

